# Why do I do this...my Wife says.



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Because I never had many toys as a child, we were poor. Now I can and, will buy what I want
because I can. So, I added a very nice John Deere 455 AWS to my stable ...lol.
It will fit in very nicely with my 212, 650, 750 toys. She just sighs and, smiles. I'll post pictures when I pick it up. Hours on this tractor are 915, garage kept beauty. I'm pacing the floor waiting to bring it home, yes I drove down to look at it and, test drive it....great machine.
Anyone have input on this tractor?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2018)

That will be interesting with AWS! You could add showcases beyond your 650...hint.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Second What grayon says!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Great machine, economical, easy to use. If you have the mid-PTO quick connect for the deck, keep the locking mechanism oiled or it sticks.

The only operating caution I have is to keep your left foot off the differential lock pedal unless you really intend for the differential to lock. The four wheel steer units do not steer once that diff locks, the rear drive just pushes them forward, and can throw the operator around unexpectedly. Muck boots are a no no on this unit, too easy for the left foot to hit that lock accidentally.

One critical maintenance item: The Yanmar fuel filter is small and easily plugged. Keep a spare handy, watch it like a hawk, and use a product like Power Service Diesel Kleen diesel additive and the Power Service Clear Diesel additive, or you will be changing that filter several times a year. 

Lastly, avoid biodiesel in that generation of Yanmar engine, the fuel injector pump will stick if bio is used.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Great machine, economical, easy to use. If you have the mid-PTO quick connect for the deck, keep the locking mechanism oiled or it sticks.
> 
> The only operating caution I have is to keep your left foot off the differential lock pedal unless you really intend for the differential to lock. The four wheel steer units do not steer once that diff locks, the rear drive just pushes them forward, and can throw the operator around unexpectedly. Muck boots are a no no on this unit, too easy for the left foot to hit that lock accidentally.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input, good information. I will say that the AWS
is amazing, when you make a turn it is so tight, like a dog chasing it's tail LOL. I think I got a great deal on this low hour tractor, hard to find to boot....I gave $2400. for it and, it needs nothing but my admiration...comes with a never used front hydraulic blade and quick hitch plus a new unused rear tires, he had these removed from new replaced with turf thread. Also has all the manuals, plus all the required service done by the JD dealer. This thing is a cream puff. Only drawback is I won't have it picked up until October. Arrrggg.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have one of the last of the four wheel drive four wheel steer versions I bought for the wife. It zips right around her multitudes of flowers and shrubs, no more backing up and making several runs to get around things. She likes to mow the lawn, so no argument with getting her the mower she wanted!

The other thing you will like, they use about half the fuel of an equivalent gas mower. We have 7 acres of lawn in both places, I fill it in June and again in September.


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, the 455 has arrived, with a disaster unloading it! I can't believe that unloading it off the trailer, the driver did not know that it had all wheel steering. So, left side panel, foot step, and hood were damaged....I am so bummed. On a better note, it runs great, steers perfectly, so....I'm looking at some cosmetic repairs. I'll post pictures soon. Gezz, this was a very mint tractor. I hope to fix the problems.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

arml said:


> Well, the 455 has arrived, with a disaster unloading it! I can't believe that unloading it off the trailer, the driver did not know that it had all wheel steering. So, left side panel, foot step, and hood were damaged....I am so bummed. On a better note, it runs great, steers perfectly, so....I'm looking at some cosmetic repairs. I'll post pictures soon. Gezz, this was a very mint tractor. I hope to fix the problems.


Oh NO! I hope the damage doesn't sour your joy at having that machine! I hate that when that happens. I had a dude at a local big box store load some material into the back of my brand new pickup a few years back, and the dufuss smacked into my lowered tailgate! No damage, mind you, but scuff marks don't buff out of a plastic tailgate edge!!
Sure would be great to see some pictures! Perhaps upload some photos in the Tractor Registry. It sounds like a great unit!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Geez!! did he let it roll through the shed door, someone other than you will have to cough up for repairs, one would think.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!! That just hurts to even look at it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How's the drivers forehead? Dang....... I'm guessing accelerator instead of brake pedal?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

WTH??? a delivery driver did this???


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Delivery driver is a friend of mine doing me a favor.....not so much in the end. I guess he never operated one of these before, I was just shocked when he did this. Oh well, insurance should cover the door, insofar as the tractor, not much damage, I just don't want to do anything to it for awhile. Yes, he is still a friend, hey, stuff happens.....sure took the shine off the tractor though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2018)

I'd be collecting a bottle of whiskey off the guy...at the very least.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Seeing that he was your friend and seeing the damage done, hope he didn't get cut about too much from that door.

Really sorry to see the damage to your new baby.


----------

